# campsites by beach Gower peninsula



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi, may head to Gower next week if weather ok, does anyone know of a campsite adjacent to a surf beach? Don't nescessarily need facilities, but do want to walk eqasily to beach. TIA


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ruth, 
Nice CL at Rhossili, lovely views and you can walk to both beaches.. 

Address -
Mrs K Beynon
Eastmoor Farm
Rhossili
Swansea
SA3 1PQ
Wales


Telephone -
(01792) 390708


Jim


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

A good free parking site is the car park at the end of Rhossili if you get there late when the car park attendant's gone home it's free and the next day. there is no facilities but the views are stunning,


Roy


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi laikaruth,
Another place you could look at is Hillend campsite at Llangenith.Very popular with the surfers and bodyboarders.this site gets very busy over the weekends ,so the best bet is either book in earlier in the week or by lunch time on the Friday,as you cant pre book.Theres no electric.From the campsite its two minutes walk through the dunes to the beach.If you do use this site be prepared ,as when its busy it can be noisy. Hope this is of any use.
Alison and Wayne


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi again Laikaruth,
Just an after thought,Hillend also have a large carpark with allday parking for two pounds fifty  
Alison and Wayne.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Mewslade Bay*

A CL (its in the book) that is a short walk down (bit longer back) Mewslade is a fantasic place. A proper Beach with dramatic Rock Formations everywhere and fine sands as well as fantastic headland walks. Very friendly people who run the CL. Slightly sloping but nothing to worry about. One of my fave places on the Gower.

Blue Skies


----------

